# Rechteck rotieren



## rumkugeln (20. Jun 2009)

Wie kann man in J2ME ein Rechteck um eine beliebige der Ecken drehen?
Mit der Funktion drawRect() geht das ja nicht, weil man da nur eine Ecke angeben kann. Am einfacjsten wäre es mit einem Linientyp, bei dem man die Liniendicke einstellen könnte. Gibt es sowas?


----------



## Schandro (20. Jun 2009)

Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob es Graphics2D bzw. AffineTransform auch unter J2ME gibt. Ich poste einfach mal den SE Beispielcode

```
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Graphics2D;
import java.awt.geom.AffineTransform;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class RotateRectangle {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new RotateRectangle();
	}
	
	private JFrame window;
	private int cnt = 0;
	
	public RotateRectangle(){
		window = new JFrame();
		window.add(panel);		
		window.setBounds(100,100,300,300);
	
		new Thread(new Runnable(){
			@Override
			public void run() {
				while(true){
					++cnt;
					if(cnt >= 360){
						cnt = 0;
					}
					
					panel.repaint();
					
					try {
						Thread.sleep(10);
					} catch (InterruptedException e) {
						e.printStackTrace();
					}
				}
			}
		}).start();
		
		window.setVisible(true);
	}
	
	private JPanel panel = new JPanel(){
		@Override
		public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
			super.paintComponent(g);
			Graphics2D g2 = (Graphics2D)g;
			
			g2.drawString("Drehung: "+cnt+"°",5,16);
			
			 AffineTransform saveAT = g2.getTransform();
			 
			 AffineTransform rotateTransformer = new AffineTransform();
			 rotateTransformer.setToRotation(Math.toRadians(cnt),getSize().width/2,getSize().height/2);
			 g2.transform(rotateTransformer);
			 g2.drawRect(getSize().width/2,getSize().height/2,50,50);
			 
			 // Restore original transform
			 g2.setTransform(saveAT);
			 
		}
	};
}
```


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Jun 2009)

Schandro hat gesagt.:


> Ich bin mir grad nicht sicher, ob es Graphics2D bzw.


J2ME hat quasi nichts was man gebrauchen könnte 

Öhm ne Rotierung um eine Ecke ist doch auch nicht mehr als ein Rechteck in einem gewissen Winkel an einen gewissen Punkt zu malen.
Müsste man eben mal ne Mathe-Formel bauen, die das löst.

Edit: Ein Rechteck besteht auch nicht mehr aus 4 Punkten, die miteinander verbunden sind. Und für drawLineint x1, int y1, int x2, int y2) braucht man nur die Koordinaten.
Also den Winkel direkt in Koordinaten umrechnen und das Rechteck selbst zeichnen.


----------



## rumkugeln (21. Jun 2009)

@ice-breaker Sowas ähnliches hab ich mir schon gedacht... Du meinst also ich soll ein Rechteck mit einzelnen Linien nachzeichnen? Okay den Algorithmus dafür krieg ich schon raus, aber es gibt trotzdem noch ein Problem: Ich möchte gern, das das Rechteck mit einer Farbe komplett ausgefüllt ist. Wie krieg ich das hin?


----------



## André Uhres (21. Jun 2009)

rumkugeln hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte gern, das das Rechteck mit einer Farbe komplett ausgefüllt ist. Wie krieg ich das hin?


Schau dir dies mal an:

```
/*
 * RotatingRectangleDemo.java
 * Kleiner vereinfachter Auszug aus dem Einsteiger Tutorial von Beni und Roar
 * (siehe FAQ im java-forum.org)
 */

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.swing.*;

public class RotatingRectangleDemo extends JFrame {

    private JButton btCenter;
    private JButton btColor;
    private JButton btHeight;
    private JButton btRotation;
    private JButton btWidth;
    private JToolBar jToolBar1;
    private RotatingRectangle rotatingRectangle;
    private Random r = new Random();
    private JComponent p;

    public RotatingRectangleDemo() {
        super("RotatingRectangleDemo");
        initComponents();
        rotatingRectangle = new RotatingRectangle();
        rotatingRectangle.setColor(new Color(r.nextInt(256), r.nextInt(256), r.nextInt(256)));
        rotatingRectangle.setCenterX(r.nextInt(400));
        rotatingRectangle.setCenterY(r.nextInt(300));
        rotatingRectangle.setWidth(r.nextInt(150));
        rotatingRectangle.setHeight(r.nextInt(100));
        rotatingRectangle.setRotation(r.nextDouble());
        p = new JComponent() {

            @Override
            protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
                super.paintComponent(g);
                rotatingRectangle.paint(g);
            }
        };
        add(p);
    }

    private void initComponents() {
        jToolBar1 = new JToolBar();
        btColor = new JButton("Color");
        btCenter = new JButton("Center");
        btWidth = new JButton("Width");
        btHeight = new JButton("Height");
        btRotation = new JButton("Rotation");
        setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        btColor.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                rotatingRectangle.setColor(new Color(r.nextInt(256), r.nextInt(256), r.nextInt(256)));
                p.repaint();
            }
        });
        jToolBar1.add(btColor);
        btCenter.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                rotatingRectangle.setCenterX(r.nextInt(400));
                rotatingRectangle.setCenterY(r.nextInt(300));
                p.repaint();
            }
        });
        jToolBar1.add(btCenter);
        btWidth.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                rotatingRectangle.setWidth(r.nextInt(150));
                p.repaint();
            }
        });
        jToolBar1.add(btWidth);
        btHeight.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                rotatingRectangle.setHeight(r.nextInt(100));
                p.repaint();
            }
        });
        jToolBar1.add(btHeight);

        btRotation.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {

            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
                rotatingRectangle.setRotation(r.nextDouble());
                p.repaint();
            }
        });
        jToolBar1.add(btRotation);
        getContentPane().add(jToolBar1, java.awt.BorderLayout.PAGE_START);
        setSize(400, 300);
        setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    }

    public static void main(final String[] args) {
        Runnable gui = new Runnable() {

            public void run() {
                new RotatingRectangleDemo().setVisible(true);
            }
        };
        //GUI must start on EventDispatchThread:
        SwingUtilities.invokeLater(gui);
    }
}

/**
 * Diese Figure ist ein gefuelltes Rechteck, welches um ein Zentrum
 * gedreht ist.
 */
class RotatingRectangle {

    /** Die Farbe der Figure */
    private Color color;
    /** Zentrum der Figur */
    private int centerX,  centerY;
    /** Breite und Hoehe der Figure */
    private int width,  height;
    /** Der Winkel, um den Rotiert wird */
    private double rotation;

    /**
     * Standardkonstruktor
     */
    public RotatingRectangle() {
    }

    /**
     * Standardkonstruktor
     * @param color Die Farbe der Figur
     */
    public RotatingRectangle(Color color) {
        setColor(color);
    }

    public void paint(Graphics g) {
        g.setColor(color);

        // Die Rotation von Punkten kann man einfach mit
        // Sinus und Cosinus beschreiben

        int[] x = new int[4];
        int[] y = new int[4];

        double sin = Math.sin(rotation);
        double cos = Math.cos(rotation);

        x[0] = (int) (centerX + cos * width / 2.0 - sin * height / 2.0);
        y[0] = (int) (centerY + sin * width / 2.0 + cos * height / 2.0);

        x[1] = (int) (centerX + cos * width / 2.0 + sin * height / 2.0);
        y[1] = (int) (centerY + sin * width / 2.0 - cos * height / 2.0);

        x[2] = (int) (centerX - cos * width / 2.0 + sin * height / 2.0);
        y[2] = (int) (centerY - sin * width / 2.0 - cos * height / 2.0);

        x[3] = (int) (centerX - cos * width / 2.0 - sin * height / 2.0);
        y[3] = (int) (centerY - sin * width / 2.0 + cos * height / 2.0);

        g.fillPolygon(x, y, 4);
    }

    public Color getColor() {
        return color;
    }

    public void setColor(Color color) {
        this.color = color;
    }

    public int getCenterX() {
        return centerX;
    }

    public void setCenterX(int centerX) {
        this.centerX = centerX;
    }

    public int getCenterY() {
        return centerY;
    }

    public void setCenterY(int centerY) {
        this.centerY = centerY;
    }

    public int getHeight() {
        return height;
    }

    public void setHeight(int height) {
        this.height = height;
    }

    public double getRotation() {
        return rotation;
    }

    public void setRotation(double rotation) {
        this.rotation = rotation;
    }

    public int getWidth() {
        return width;
    }

    public void setWidth(int width) {
        this.width = width;
    }
}
```


----------



## Apo (21. Jun 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Ich habe es auch mit der Rotationsmatrix gelöst wie Andres Uhres es gezeigt hat. Bloss hast du in J2Me kein Polygon. Deshalb solltest du mit drawLine die Ecken selbst verbinden und ausmalen kannst du es mit fillTriangle.


----------

